# my first years before and after



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

The first pic is of me the day before i started training, extremely fat!

The other two are of this summers holiday!

I know im still a bit fat but youve got to compare it to before!

Flame away!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Realy good progress mate. You must have worked realy hard. I have had to lose alot of weight myself so i know how hard it is. Well done bro!


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

Looks like you lost a lot of fat mate well done...and you look 'strong' too.

Have you got massive legs it sure looks that way!!! got a tape dude???

Leanman

Wants legs


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Great job.

You look about ten years younger in the second and third photos.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah my legs are 26" naturally and my calves are about 16-17" naturally

i dont train my legs much at the mo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, the first pick you looked the oldest.

Not bad pretty lean in one of them, nice arms.

26" legs are massive.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes mate you look strong. You have naturally big arms and calves.............I wish. Very simular to what I look like. Those calves are big. Did you know that they can tell how much muscle you can put on by the size of the calves?(Genetics). Nice job mate. I can finally put a face to all the good posts..............


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Good Job Phill - there is a serious difference in how you look! I'll have to dig up a digital camera from somewhere or get the Mrs to take a shot of me now....


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

great improvement matey, keep up the hard work


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Your gettin there mate, you do look younger like, keep it going


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks for all the nice comments lads,hope winger is right about the size of your calves giving you an idea of your natural (or enhanced) potential.

Have had a really rough time on my current cycle due to breaking up with my fiance, falling for someone else, getting blown out again and trying to look for a new place to live. Everything is calming down now and i have 2-3 weeks left of this cycle and am starting to eat properly again and put on weight so hopefully it hasnt all been a waste!

Will get back to dieting and cutting after this as, as you can see from my pics i am desperately missing some abs!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

what a change, keep it up. I think after my next course i,ll maybe get round to posting myself in here, like you i have a little fat to lose first though.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Have to agree with everyone else the change is excellent, just shows that hard work does pay off. Nice fish as well.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

he he, 3.5lb rainbow. caught that, had a huge roast dinner and went out for 6 pints of guiness on the night. Weezed and sweated all the way home grunting, I must join a gym tommorow!

the rest is history


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Fantastic progress mate!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Well done mate - transformation


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

he he he, cheers mate!


----------



## JackSpratt (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow Phil, lookin good mate. You've really toned down. Well done.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

good work mate...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice one, looking spot on. You must have determination like robbydog.


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

looking good mate, massive change hope u get some more good gains man


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Well done Phil, like myself youve had to lose a fair amount of fat, you are looking very well.

Keep up the good work and those abs will start to show, its amazing how quickly they come out aswell once youve lost the fat from ontop, mine have come out abit in the past 3 weeks, i can now see the top 4.

The feeling of achievement is so good, again well done mate.. keep goin


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is what it is all about. Personal gains.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

im impressed mate should b proud of yourself, bet your mates who u dont see very often really notice the difference!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

some of my mates do, family notice it the most. My brother who i only see now and then goes crazy when he sees me, he cant believe the changes. makes a right fuss of me in the pub telling me ive got big tits and traps and keeps feeling my arms, lol.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

philipebrown said:


> some of my mates do, family notice it the most. My brother who i only see now and then goes crazy when he sees me, he cant believe the changes. makes a right fuss of me in the pub telling me ive got big tits and traps and keeps feeling my arms, lol.


thats the best bit about lifting, when ppl notice  , i bet you tell him to stop but really your loving it, eh?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> thats the best bit about lifting, when ppl notice  , i bet you tell him to stop but really your loving it, eh?


 

I was dating this fat girl and she loved to touch me. When i was on cycle she could not get over how hard I felt. I think she liked it more than me. It turned her on big time which in turn did the same to me.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well that does it then I am going to get a fat girl.............lol


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

i get a bit coy and tell him to stop doing it in front of everyone, but yeah, love every bit of the attention. At the end of the day its what were all doing it for. We wanna make something of oursleves and look better. so when people start to notice it makes all your efforts worthwhile! For me anyway!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree mate. It just dosn't happen to me


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Can tell the thickness of the shoulders and arms are developing very well. If you don't mind me asking have you been on any gear? What weights are you using for your main exercises eg .bar curl , bench , shoulder press, and what is your sets and rep range? I would like to lose some fat like you have.


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

It's a new you. Keep posting your progress. It's inspiring.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is what I thought! All about personal gains.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking good mate...Good base to build from..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

londonhunk said:


> Looking good mate...Good base to build from..


Good base indeed. Well done mate!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well done brown


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

you look like micheal owen in the last one!!!


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Chris Moyles to Michael Owen in one step....that's quite worrying! Well done..


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Michael owen eh, s'pose i should take that as a compliment? I can promise you i dont look like him in (Real) life, pardon the pun.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

have you been training mate ,looking good


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

havw you been training mate ?looking good


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

the first shot was taken last summer before i started and the others were taken this summer after a years training.


----------

